# Tegu cohabitation



## lect1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Can i have two baby tegus in the same enclosure also if so, for how long


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Nov 9, 2013)

I have kept my two together since I got them (several months) without any problems. Obviously you should have a back up plan in case they don't end up getting along and there is clearly SOME risk involved. That being said, I have observed them to be fairly social animals, basking and bedding almost on the same schedule. Doesn't always work from what I'm told...just my experience

Matt


----------



## lect1 (Nov 9, 2013)

They're both young n arent bought at the same time ive had mine for about a month n just ordered another


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 10, 2013)

You just never know. When they are young the issues are incidental tail or toe nips that may happen when they are feeding. When they get older they may have dominance issues are feeding aggression issues. Like Matthew said, it is a question no one can answer until you see how they grow up together. Any owner should always be prepared to separate tegus. I have adults that can live together and some that need to be alone. I had yearlings that lived together and had to be separated at 2yo when one started nipping the other to get her out of the basking spot.


----------



## lect1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Ok thanks guys as always super helpful


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Nov 10, 2013)

Good luck. Keep us updated


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Nov 10, 2013)

Some encouragement...Dex and Roz chillin peacefully on their warming station whe I watch the Bears game

Matt


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 13, 2013)

I am against cohabitation at young ages, but it can work - in some cases. I noticed in your avatar that you have a Colombian, is the other tegu you ordered also a Colombian? If the new one you ordered is an Argentine, you can not house them together. 

Also, you have to have your backup plan ready - what will you be housing them in right now, and what backup enclosures do you plan on coming up with?


----------



## lect1 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes its gonna be another colombian im going to have them in a forty gallon tank and im in the process of making a a bigger enclosure the back up is another 20 gallon tank until i get the bigger enclosure


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Nov 18, 2013)

cohabitation with any can be hit or miss, and fine for awhile and then bam randomly sometihng happens. I have noticed though that colombians are less tolerant to roommates so keep that in mind.


----------

